# Virtualbox XP Dedicated NIC



## danaeckel (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello BSD users,
   I have a question that I wasn't sure where to place it. I looked around on the net, and couldn't find what key words to enter to find the results I am looking for.
  Ok, I have purchased a program called Playon which at this moment only runs on Windows, so now I have to keep that machine running as well. For those who don't know Playon is a DLNA service that connects to the internet for TV shows. So my PS3 can watch CBS.com, Hulu standard, etc...
   Anyways I would like to remove this software and place it on a Virtualbox running XP, and I was thinking of assigning a dedicated network card to virtualbox. I am wondering what the best way to rout the internet to the virtual XP. Right now on my server I already have one Nic assigned to the internet, and another nic that faces the network.

Thanks for any guidance you may offer.

Dana


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you low on bandwidth between the VM host and the server?  Setting a VM guest to use the host's card in bridged mode is about as real as it gets.  Adding another card should work, but may not be worthwhile.


----------



## danaeckel (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I'm not for sure if I am reading this right or not, but I will answer best I can.
The host is on the server itself. The server serves at DHCP/DNS/Files and other stuff, now I'm planning to run virtualbox as a service, and I read how much a VM can use up a network card, I thought it would be best to give it a dedicated NIC so it wouldn't slow down the rest of the network.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't tell whether "use up" means bandwidth or maybe contention between a VM and the host.  The practical approach is to try bridged mode with the existing card and see if there is a problem.  Please give a link or describe the concern in more detail.


----------

